# silverstone TJ09 for £70



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2009)

I just found a silverstone TJ09 on ebay for £50+£20 delivery,so i'm selling my case to my mate for £50,which means the TJ09 will be costing me £20 bargain.


----------



## Nick89 (Jul 1, 2009)

Man I would be all over that. So basicly you got a TJ09 for 20£.. lol 

When does the Xigmatek midgard come out? =]


----------

